# Best business decision I ever made



## bushinspector (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking for the single best business decision that has been made. Would like see comments from business owners that has been working for a least a year.


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 8, 2007)

Buying a chipper


----------



## Treetom (Mar 8, 2007)

*As far as equipment goes...*

I bought an articulated loader with wide tires. Accesses relatively tight areas and moves a heavy load with little/no lawn damage. Does the work of 3-4 laborers.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 8, 2007)

buying a chipper, and a loader and all my other tree equipment to make the job eazier..


----------



## bushinspector (Mar 8, 2007)

Treetom's loader looks great. I wonder if the back end gets a little light at times.


----------



## soutz (Mar 8, 2007)

down sizing crew. less wages less headaches and better profit. remember turnover for vanity,profit for sanity. still getting through same amount of work,but better motivation and less bumming round on the job site.


----------



## maxburton (Mar 8, 2007)

The best decision I ever made was to "go professional." I wrote a business plan, doubled my prices, and made sure everyone always had their PPE on. It changed everything.


----------

